# My First Long Group Ride



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

You should learn from your mistakes.

I found this group of guys who rides every weekend and after many attempts of join them (work, ill wife, rain, etc) I Finally had the time today and I decided to ride my bike to the meeting/starting location, about 10 miles ride; then I met the guys and asked if I could ride with them to which the welcomed me but I was warned that if I couldn't keep up I'll be on my own and one of the riders kindly gave me a map of the ride; I put it in m y pocket without looking at it.

So we took off.......

I am still very new at this and since I'm always broke I have to ride with no cycling cloth, plastic pedals and gym shoes, I don't even have a bottle cage yet but I do have an spare tube, CO2 and a couple of wrenches. For water I used an old camelback that I use for hunting but soon I realized that it's a pain in the ass to suck the water out of it and it leaks.

So I was doing very good with a tail wind and we went past half the distance; I was asked if I wanted to go for the whole 42 miles or something shorter but since I felt very good I decided to go for the rest of the ride.

I don't have a computer but I guess we had about 15 miles left when we got hit by head wind and man..... the wind just kicked my ass and I slowed down and there I was all by myself, good thing I had the map and I figured my way back to the starting point for which I'm very proud of, I rode a total of about 50-55 miles.

My left toes were numbed and I was getting cramps on my right leg, I ran out of water and I was so hungry but I made it and I gained experience.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Congrats.

If you don't have the money for clipless pedals and shoes, I strongly suggest getting some of the "old fashioned" straps to allow you to cinch your shoes (slightly snug) to your pedals. You get much better power transfer, eliminate the bouncing, etc....

If you look around, though, you can get some SPD shoes for $50, and a set of low end pedals for about $50 too...

A bottle and cage will run about $10 at a LBS. Walmart sells them for about $4


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

All things considered, I think you did fine and next time you'll do a little better. And I'd bet there'll be a 'next time'. 

Re: the fit issue, the longer we ride, the more likely the 'weak link' in our fit surfaces. With you, it appears to be with your left pedal stroke and/ or foot position. Something correctly set up clipless pedals might correct. 

Cramping has a few causes, but if you ran out of water, dehydration might make the top of the list.

I wouldn't say learn from your mistakes. More, learn from your experiences.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

I think you did fine as well. I think you should keep going and you'll be happy seeing your improvements. 

You can always watch Ebay for cheap shoes and pedals, I got my first set for $42 bucks shipped.(shoes and pedals)


----------



## GumbyN (Dec 6, 2010)

congrats, did better than i can do on many levels.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Doug B said:


> Congrats.
> 
> If you don't have the money for clipless pedals and shoes, I strongly suggest getting some of the "old fashioned" straps to allow you to cinch your shoes (slightly snug) to your pedals. You get much better power transfer, eliminate the bouncing, etc....
> 
> ...


Well, I have to save money but as soon as I can I will buy the pedals and the shoes too, that's the most important for now and of course a couple of bottle cages.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> All things considered, I think you did fine and next time you'll do a little better. And I'd bet there'll be a 'next time'.
> 
> Re: the fit issue, the longer we ride, the more likely the 'weak link' in our fit surfaces. With you, it appears to be with your left pedal stroke and/ or foot position. Something correctly set up clipless pedals might correct.
> 
> ...


Heck yes, I will ride more and more.
I'm the kid of person who pushes always to the limit.

My mistake was to do the whole ride, I should have taken the shorter ride; next time I will do only about 20 miles and work my way up.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Blackss06 said:


> I think you did fine as well. I think you should keep going and you'll be happy seeing your improvements.
> 
> You can always watch Ebay for cheap shoes and pedals, I got my first set for $42 bucks shipped.(shoes and pedals)


Since I don't know much about cycling yet, I'm afraid to buy on line but I might give it a try and before closing on a deal I will ask for suggestions and opinions here.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

GumbyN said:


> congrats, did better than i can do on many levels.


I think everybody do as good as we can, some can do a little more and some can do a little less; the mos important thing here is just doing it and push it to our limits.

Ride, ride, ride... that's the only way to get better.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Just want to make sure you know about Nashbar in addition to ebay, performance, JensonUSA, Pricepoint, etc. Cheap stuff and they run good deals. You can keep an eye on their closeouts too. Or try posting a Wanted ad on craiglist for used MTB pedals. Sya you are new but eager and are looking to spend no more than $xx for a set of used but reliable pedals - some kind cyclist may oblige. 

You can usually pick up some free stuff like water bottles and reflector strips from cyling events and rallies too. I have a bunch of water bottles from last year that I haven't used. If you want, PM me and I can send you a few next time I go the post office...my wife will thank you. I may even have a spare cage.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

BostonG said:


> Just want to make sure you know about Nashbar in addition to ebay, performance, JensonUSA, Pricepoint, etc. Cheap stuff and they run good deals. You can keep an eye on their closeouts too. Or try posting a Wanted ad on craiglist for used MTB pedals. Sya you are new but eager and are looking to spend no more than $xx for a set of used but reliable pedals - some kind cyclist may oblige.
> 
> You can usually pick up some free stuff like water bottles and reflector strips from cyling events and rallies too. I have a bunch of water bottles from last year that I haven't used. If you want, PM me and I can send you a few next time I go the post office...my wife will thank you. I may even have a spare cage.


yes, I have heard about Nashbar, I will check them out.

For now I will use a set of women's shorts that my wife don't use and I have a jersey that my daughter won las year in a raffle.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

A little over a year latter I did a crit race and ended up on 2nd place in the citizen's category.

I did 2500 total miles in less than a year and now I have a total of over 4300 miles in my bike, I have pedals and shoes and the cheapest computer I found.

I am loving it!


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

That's awesome!!! Nice update.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Me in April 2011, I just got the bike then












Here last winter


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Another update, now I joined a local team and I will be racing this season.
Got my license, my kit, putting some miles and ready for training camp in March.

View attachment 275957


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Very cool! I am looking forward to getting in on my first group ride soon as well. Good luck!


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Well done, keep us posted.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, you are doing great! I hope you do well in your races this year.


----------



## Jiggy (Jul 16, 2012)

nice bro, keep it up. god bless


----------



## InvisibleRider (Nov 17, 2011)

Great work congrats and keep it up. I was on a break and was not riding but now since weather is getting warmer, I am planning to get back in saddle.


----------



## Bulette (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice to read your updates, awesome progress! Just trying to get a strong start myself this year, hoping to keep up with the group rides by the end of the summer as well!


----------



## lootcorp (Feb 27, 2013)

Rusted Angel said:


> Another update, now I joined a local team and I will be racing this season.
> Got my license, my kit, putting some miles and ready for training camp in March.


That's fantastic progress! I'd like to start racing this year... I'm more of a distance than speed guy, but I'm training to try and get faster so I can give it a shot. Keep us posted as the season progresses!


----------



## Pedro S (Mar 28, 2011)

Big :thumbsup:


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all for your support.

I do not know yet what kind of rider I am but one of my team mates tells me I might be good at sprints. My first race is in Indy on March 30th.

https://www.truesport.com/userfiles/2013_RACE_FLYER.pdf


----------



## Colnasty (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice work man!


----------



## dgrif499 (Mar 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Im just getting into riding and I hope to share a similar story soon.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish you luck!


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you all.

I have raced a total of 5 times as a Cat 5, four of those were with the team and one in the citizen's race almost a year ago and these are my results:

2nd out of 18 (crit) Citizen's
64 out of 75 (crit) 4/5
28 out of 45 (RR) 5
7 out of 37 (crit) 5
16 out of 28 (crit) 5

On my last race I wrecked on the last lap, first turn but managed to finish the race and pulled 16th.

Feeling great riding with a group and in races; can't believe I just started cycling about two and a half years ago...


----------



## mmlee (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow... Great story and appreciate the follow ups. Coming in 16th after a wreck! I definitely see you in the near future wearing the Maillot jaune and getting kissed by the podium girls.

Good Luck and Take Care,
Thanks again,
Mark


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

Repped.





----------------


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

D&MsDad said:


> Repped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seconded!

you are an inspiration!


----------

